

Ask HN: despite the Oracle/JVM saga, do you still start projects on the JVM? - thibaut_barrere

Really curious here: do you still start projects on the JVM these days ? Are you concerned about having to pay fees later on, or any other issue ?<p>A client of mine is considering such a project (desktop app), but we're really wondering if we should be concerned.
======
ithkuil
I am and I will. Considering the amount of companies relying on JVM I don't
really worry about having to pay anything for writing an application for the
JVM platform.

Perhaps I'm wrong but I feel that the only possible scenario or legal problems
is in the development of alternative implementations of the JVM, although I'm
pretty confident that Oracle will not find any solid legal ground there.

